# Sigma 1.4/85 ART RAW samples for download



## BRunner (Nov 12, 2016)

Shot handheld on borrowed Canon 6D at Sigma booth. Only f1.4.

BIIG (but I wouldn't mind on my 1D). Quiet focus and reasonably fast in comparison to my 1.2/85L, but not lightning fast like 2.8/100L Macro on my 1DIV. Unfortunately I have no experience with 6D AF, maybe on my 1DIV the focus acquisition will be faster.

But, this thing is shaarp and contrasty wide open, I think it's sharper than Milvus 1.4/85. No APO performance, some bokeh CA in first and second shot, but those are true torture for this kind of lens. On last portrait, bokeh looks very nice.

Well I'd like to do some comparison to my 1.2/85L and Planar ZE 1.4/85 on 1DsIII in studio, to check color rendering of this beast, but I have strong feeling that it can replace the L in near future.

 Here you can download the RAWs.


----------

